# How to upload a photo-disregard



## Dutch (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm try to attach a photo to my Smoked Salmon with Maple Glaze thread but I'm not having any luck. I'm using Photobucket as the file source. 

Thanks in advance for your help.

Update: Oct. 22-
Boy, do I feel like a Dunce!!  :oops:  Here I was trying to add a picture by using the "Add an Attachment" button. Then I wake up and realize "Hey, there's an "Insert Image" icon in the Tool icon-Cool. Wouldn't you know it, I tried it and it WORKS!!!  Yeehaa!!!  Talk about teaching an old dog a new trick!! Bang my head against the 'puter screen enough times and I'll EVENTUALLY get it!  :D 

You can check out my photos in the Fish Thread "Smoked Salmon with Maple Glaze", or in the Test Thread.


----------



## dacdots (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey there Dutch,dont get your panties in a wad.OLD DOGS ARE THE BEST.Just ask my wife.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 24, 2005)

So what new trick did your wife teach you ,"Old Dog"?  :D


----------

